

Tatsu: Standup Meetings in Slack - scottradcliff
http://tatsu.io/

======
kolencherry
Morgenbot
([https://github.com/eelzon/morgenbot](https://github.com/eelzon/morgenbot))
is an open source variant of Tatsu. Interesting idea, all in all.

------
nchelluri
I see a couple of people pointing out opportunities for analytics which I
suppose is a bit interesting, but I find the whole thing pretty distasteful.

Who would spend time building such an app? It's literally useless. During a
standup you literally go around and ask everyone what they did and they reply.
That's it and that's all. One of the nice things about it is how it doesn't
require anything else, especially this kind of tool.

------
ajsharma
This seems like a good way of creating stand up reports that no one will read,
except maybe management.

I've always thought of stand ups as a self-management tool and a short period
of forced communication.

Wikipedia says "the structure of the meeting is meant to promote follow-up
conversation, as well as to identify issues before they become too
problematic" which having it as an asynchronous discussion seems to prevent.

------
willcodeforfoo
Neat concept! I could see a lot of interesting ways this could grow: like
building a graph of blockers based on @mentions and reminding people they are
in the way. Of course it'd be nice to keep track of who is consistently late
and after n tardies they have to bring :doughnut:s

------
Sir_Cmpwn
Having played with Slack and Hubot a bit, you could probably write this
yourself in 20 minutes. It's probably worth it simply as a conversation piece,
too.

~~~
talldan
We use a bot - there's a standup channel and every morning an automated
@channel message is posted, which everyone answers.

Not really sure what this product offers over that. The way each question is
asked to each participant one-by-one makes it harder to parse if you're having
a quick scan through.

------
donmiller
This is a simple but powerful tool that allows remote teams to experience the
advantages of standups. Love it!

------
spokehq
Great for remote/virtual teams! Love this.

------
wlucas
Sometimes great ideas are the simplest.

